# Makers Mark Bomb Hits The Mark!



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I was blindsided by a bomb I received today from Erik Samelson, the national sales director for Makers Mark Cigars & Gourmet Line. Erik ran across my thread about infusing cigars with Makers Mark (with rather mixed results) and he wanted to make sure I got some cigars that were done right! 

It just goes to show, be careful what you say on Cigar Live - you never know who is listening!

Thanks, Erik for the very kind gift of Makers Mark cigars and coffee. Two of my favorite things....and both go perfectly with a Makers Mark Bourbon of course!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit there!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Great hit


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, I love Makers...it goes great with just about any cigar.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Hit...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Gotta love the Makers!! Very nice!!!!!!*


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up John .that coffee sounds like it would be good.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

They make coffee ? Wow...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Too cool - you got slammed!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a MM Ambassador, have been for several years - got a keg with my name on it and everything. I email MM from the website a while back asking about the infused sticks. I never got a reply.

It's nice to see that someone got their attention - and it couldn't happen to a more deserving botl!

Enjoy the booty!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very sweet John! And damn they must have done some searching because that is a old thread!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

NICE!!! Congrats buddy.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wozers. nice


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow....that's the complete package!!! Think I might start a thread about infusing cigars with gold flakes (I know, I know...it's already been done, but don't tell anybody!)

Congrats on the haul and big props for Mr Samelson.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome hit!

I love the packaging on the coffee.


----------



## byrdman33 (Jun 17, 2008)

SWEET! Nice Hit!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn, and here I sit wishing somewhere near here sold their BBQ sauce... I miss Kentucky =(


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

that looks tasty!! Awesome hit!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

What a nice bomb. Something good to drink with something good to smoke. How can it get any better?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW love to try the coffee!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Maker's Mark anything is awesome. Who else has tried their gourmet BBQ sauce? Amazing!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That is absolutely cool, John. 

Whooda thunk it - huh?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

It doesnt get any better.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow that is really cool!
makers mark is good stuff


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. Excellent hit. Enjoy John.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great hit! I did not know that they made coffee. And after reading these posts bbq sauce. I wil be on the look out for both. Love the bourbon.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow great hit:dribble:


----------

